# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد >  در صورت فراموش کردن رمز عبور root به جز نصب مجدد چه میتوان کرد؟

## fotrosi

سلام دوستان

ممنون می شم به سوال من پاسخ دهید. 
با تشکر

----------


## oxygenws

در حالت single user وارد سیستم بشو و از دستور passwd برای تغییر رمز عبور روت استفاده کن.
اگر نمی دونی single user یا single mode چیه، بگو.

----------


## dkhatibi

بگید چیه ما هم بدونبم.

----------


## oxygenws

یک کمی مباحثش که دقیقا چیست، در این مقال نمی گنجه!!!
خلاصه اینکه در grub دکمه e  رو بزنید تا خطوط بوت شدن رو بتونید ویرایش کنید... در خط دوم، در پایان خط عبارت  single رو تایپ کنید و Enter رو بزنید و حرف b به معنی بوت شده رو فشار بدید.
شما در حالت single mode وارد شده اید و ...

----------


## dkhatibi

منظور از grub چیه و در این صورت امنیت لینوکس!!!

----------


## oxygenws

grub همون بوت لودر لینوکس ِ
این قضیه ربطی به امنیت نداره.... شما به هر سیستمی دسترسی لوکال داشته باشید، می تونید اطلاعات اون رو تغییر بدید، این طبیعی است. چه لینوکس، چه ویندوز، چه ...

----------


## dkhatibi

چه جوری به grub وارد شیم؟

----------


## oxygenws

boot loader می دونی چیه؟؟ همون چیزی که اون اول میاد که می تونی سیستم عاملت رو انتخاب کنی میگن بوت لودر.... لازم نیست تو واردش بشی... خودش وارد میشه!

----------


## dkhatibi

می دونستم Boot Loader چیه اما من فقط می تونم Linux یا ویندوز را انتخاب کنم و بعد وارد محیط گرافیکی می شیم!

----------


## oxygenws

> اما من فقط می تونم Linux یا ویندوز را انتخاب کنم و بعد وارد محیط گرافیکی می شیم!


همین یعنی بوت لودر دیگه!!!

----------


## dkhatibi

یک سوال اگه در یک شرکت بر روی سیستمها لینوکس نصب کرده باشند و نخواهند کاربران از طریق Root وارد شوند جی کار باید بکنند.
با ان حساب که شما گفتید هر کی می تونه Password را تغییر بده!

----------


## oxygenws

آره، خوب توی ویندوز هم همینطوریست!! یا هر جا دیگه...
حالا من یه سوال دارم ازت.... اگر اون کارمند یک پیچ گوشتی داشت و هارد رو باز کرد و برد چی؟؟

----------


## dkhatibi

از پاسخهای شما متشکرم!
تو ویندوز دیگه به اون سادگی نیست.
مثلا تو یک دانشگاه کاربران به سادگی می تونن کلمه ی رمز را عوض کنن اما نمی تونن با پیچ گوشتی  به سادگی کامپیوتر را باز کنند!

----------


## oxygenws

> تو ویندوز دیگه به اون سادگی نیست.


این هم برای گول مالیدن سر مقدار زیادی از کاربران می باشد... تو اینترنت N تا مقاله در رابطه با برداشتن این رمز وجود داره...




> مثلا تو یک دانشگاه کاربران به سادگی می تونن کلمه ی رمز را عوض کنن اما نمی تونن با پیچ گوشتی  به سادگی کامپیوتر را باز کنند!


می تونی روی Grub رمز عبور بذاری... برای بوت آپ سیستم خودت بری بوت اش کنی!!
یا شاید راه های دیگه ای هم باشه که Customize بودن Grub رو بشه برداشت و اونطوری دیگه کسی نتونه customize اش کنه!!

چاکریم.

----------


## dkhatibi

> می تونی روی Grub رمز عبور بذاری... برای بوت آپ سیستم خودت بری بوت اش کنی!!


چه جوری؟



> چاکریم.


ما بیشتر!!!

----------


## oxygenws

http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/man.../Security.html

----------


## houtanal

> مثلا تو یک دانشگاه کاربران به سادگی می تونن کلمه ی رمز را عوض کنن اما نمی تونن با پیچ گوشتی  به سادگی کامپیوتر را باز کنند!


توی دانشگاه ها عموما ً خود سیستم و مافیها رو میبرند.نیازی به پیچ گوشتی نیست.

----------


## dkhatibi

> توی دانشگاه ها عموما ً خود سیستم و مافیها رو میبرند.نیازی به پیچ گوشتی نیست.


ای ول که حرف حساب و شما زدین!
از این درگیریها بگذریم! به هر حال جواب و راه کار یافته شد!
منتظر راهنماییهای بیشتر شما دوستان گرامی می باشیم!

----------


## dkhatibi

ببخشید من کار گفته شده برای عبور به صورت Single را انجام دادم
اما با زدن کلید b کامپیوتر بوت شده وارد محیط گرافیکی شده و دو باره رمز عبور را می خواد!

----------


## oxygenws

خط مربوطه باید چیزی شبیه این باشه...

kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-27-386 root=/dev/hda12 ro single

توجه کن که فقط آخر خطی که vmlinuz رو لود می کنه باید اینو بنویسی...
بعد از تغییر، حتما چک کن ببین درست تغییر داده باشی.

----------


## fotrosi

با سلام خدمتان دوستان عزیز

از اینکه به سوال من جواب دادید ممنونم منو ببخشید که دیر جوابتون رو میدم ولی نمی تونستم وارد سایت بشم هی پیغام خطا می داد بگذریم مشکل حل شد خیلی ممنون.

----------


## Mohammad.Saheb

این روش موقعی انجام میشه که هنگام نصب بر روی admin پسورد نگذاشته باشید مثل نصب win های xp,9x

----------


## dkhatibi

> این روش موقعی انجام میشه که هنگام نصب بر روی admin پسورد نگذاشته باشید مثل نصب win های xp,9x


مطمئنید!  آخه من لینوکس را بدون گذاشتن کلمه ی رمز نتونستم نصب کنم!

----------


## oxygenws

> این روش موقعی انجام میشه که هنگام نصب بر روی admin پسورد نگذاشته باشید مثل نصب win های xp,9x


می شه بگی "ادمین" چیه؟؟؟؟!!!!

----------


## Mohammad.Saheb

هنگام نصب یک قسمت اختیاری هست که اکثرا هم خالی گذاشته میشه و یک account هست

----------


## dkhatibi

منظورتون تو ویندوزه نه تو لینوکس نه؟

----------


## Mohammad.Saheb

> منظورتون تو ویندوزه نه تو لینوکس نه؟


تو جفتش این قسمت هست ولی من برای linux رو دقیقا یادم نیست
--------------------



> منظورتون تو ویندوزه نه تو لینوکس نه؟


تو جفتش این قسمت هست

----------


## oxygenws

نه پس.... صحبت هات اشتباست dj_mesmol....
مشکلی با تغییر اون نیست... توی لینوکس موجود مشخص شده ای به نام admin نداریم و اسمش root می باشد...

----------


## Mohammad.Saheb

> نه پس.... صحبت هات اشتباست dj_mesmol....
> مشکلی با تغییر اون نیست... توی لینوکس موجود مشخص شده ای به نام admin نداریم و اسمش root می باشد...


خیلی ممنون از شما شرمنده کردید !!!!!!!!! ولی من مثل روز برام روشن که امکان نداره که اگه به اینصورت بود الان linux از نظر امنیت انقدر اسم ورسم برای خودش درست نمی کرد ولی حیف که من الان linux ندارم تا به شما ثابت کنم که با یه تغیر ساده تو kernal لینوکس نمیشه به اون وارد شد (البته میشه تنها در صورتی که admin یا root روش رمز نگذاشته باشیم)

----------


## oxygenws

> ولی من مثل روز برام روشن که امکان نداره


1- این قضایا ربطی به کرنل نداره!!!! توی کرنل تغییری داده نمی شه.
2- برام جالبه که کاربر root رو می گید admin و تا این حد ادعا دارید...
3- من الان لینوکس دارم و چندین بار هم از همین طریق رمز روت رو تغییر دادم.
4- این قضایا ربطی به امنیت نداره... اگر پست ها رو درست از اول بخونی می فهمی، در این مورد کاملا بحث شده.
5- ممنون میشم قبل از حرف زدن ِ قاطعانه، حداقل اندکی توی اینترنت بگردی!!!

موفق باشید.

----------


## Mohammad.Saheb

> 1- این قضایا ربطی به کرنل نداره!!!! توی کرنل تغییری داده نمی شه.
> 2- برام جالبه که کاربر root رو می گید admin و تا این حد ادعا دارید...
> 3- من الان لینوکس دارم و چندین بار هم از همین طریق رمز روت رو تغییر دادم.
> 4- این قضایا ربطی به امنیت نداره... اگر پست ها رو درست از اول بخونی می فهمی، در این مورد کاملا بحث شده.
> 5- ممنون میشم قبل از حرف زدن ِ قاطعانه، حداقل اندکی توی اینترنت بگردی!!!
> 
> موفق باشید.


1-دقیقا تغیرات تو کرنل انجام میشه
2-الف-برای مهم جالبه که شما به چنین چیزهای که از نظر مفهومی مثل هم هستن گیر می دید 
2-ب- به خودم مربوط میشه که حداقل تو این ضمینه حرف برا ی گفتن دارم 
3-من هم همینو می گم کار تازهای نکردید ولی در صورتی امکان داره که روی ADMINیا همون root کلمه عبور نذاشته باشیم
4-الف-پس امنیت یعنی چی یعنی اینکه با یک کلمه singale وارد لینوکس بشیم
4-ب-من برای کمک کردن به یک کاربر گرامی وارد این تاپیک شدم و دلیلی ندیدم که پست ها رو بخونم و چیزی یاد بگیرم 
5- ممنون میشم برید افرادی رو که تازه با linux آشنا شدن به صراط مستقیم هدایت کنید نه منو که 2 سال پیش باون آشنا شدم و اندازه خودم بلدم
بای

----------


## oxygenws

1- :) خیر...
3- هیچ ربطی نداره که گذاشته باشید یا نگذاشته باشید.
4-الف- تا زمانی که پست های قبلی رو نخونی، حرفی برای گفتن ندارم. پیشتر جوابت رو دادم.
4-ب- حداقل من فکر می کنم برای ابراز وجود داری چیزی می نویسی، چون حرفهات کاملا اشتباه می باشد!!
5- من هم 7-8 سال پیش با لینوکس آشنا شدم :) دقیقا زمستون سال هزار و سیصد و هفتاد و هشت!!

----------


## whitehat

physical Access=Kiss Security Goodbye
کافیه یک دیسک Live داشته باشید تا بتونید پسورد ویندوز یا لینوکس را بردارید چه Admin یا root پسورد داشته باشند چه نداشته باشند

----------


## Mohammad.Saheb

> 1- :) خیر...
> 3- هیچ ربطی نداره که گذاشته باشید یا نگذاشته باشید.
> 4-الف- تا زمانی که پست های قبلی رو نخونی، حرفی برای گفتن ندارم. پیشتر جوابت رو دادم.
> 4-ب- حداقل من فکر می کنم برای ابراز وجود داری چیزی می نویسی، چون حرفهات کاملا اشتباه می باشد!!
> 5- من هم 7-8 سال پیش با لینوکس آشنا شدم :) دقیقا زمستون سال هزار و سیصد و هفتاد و هشت!!


1-شما فقط این کلمه رو بلدید "خیر" فرض محال گفته شما در این مورد درست پس کجا رو تغییر می ده یا با چه روشی 
3-جوابم باز مورد 1 هست
4-ب-بمتاسفم برات با طرز فکر اشتباهت که سخت در اشتباهی 
5-واقعا بهتون تبریک می گم ولی دلیل قانع کنندهای نیست چون admin یا همون root از 15سال پیش که در inux  ساخته شد همون root هست 
خوب حالا من از شما یک سوال دارم و بنظرم زیاد جالب نیست که به اینصورت با هم به نوعی کل کل کنیم که من در اون حد نیستم به قول شما سوادشو ندارم  و شما هم براتون خوب نیست با توجه به مقامی که دارید فقط به من بگید که منظور شما اینه که ""پسورد root رو میشه با این روشی که گفتید در همه حال تغییر داد و وارد سیستم شد و تمام اختیارات یک مدیر رو داشت"" در یک کلام 
ممنون از شما که حداقل باعث شدید کمی linux رو پیش خودم مرور کنم

----------


## oxygenws

> 1-شما فقط این کلمه رو بلدید "خیر" *فرض محال گفته شما در این مورد درست* پس کجا رو تغییر می ده یا با چه روشی


اصلا جایی رو تغییر نمی ده...
مهم اینه که وقتی شما به init level شمارهء ۱ وارد می شین، اصلا به این نمی رسه که بخواد کنترل خاصی روی کاربر ها داشته باشه... شما می تونید به راحتی رمز عبور یک کاربر داخل سیستم رو تغییر بدید... حالا اگر به نظر شما ایجاد کاربر یا تغییر روی اطلاعات کاربر ها، یا ورود در init ۱ دستکاری در کرنل به حساب میاد، من واقعا هیچی ندارم بگم!!




> 3-جوابم باز مورد 1 هست


خودت تست کن...




> ""پسورد root رو میشه با این روشی که گفتید در همه حال تغییر داد و وارد سیستم شد و تمام اختیارات یک مدیر رو داشت""


بله.... این کار رو با هر سیستم عاملی میشه انجام داد!! (همونطور که برادر whitehat فرمودند :) )

----------


## Mohammad.Saheb

بله دقیقا حق با آقای oxygenws هست و روشی که من گفتم برای win9x,xp هست

----------


## dkhatibi

به علاوه گفته شد که با گذاشتن رمز روی grub این امکان از بین می رود ولی آیا این رمز را هم می توان برداشت؟

----------


## oxygenws

> به علاوه گفته شد که با گذاشتن رمز روی grub این امکان از بین می رود ولی آیا این رمز را هم می توان برداشت؟


بله، با سی دی بوت میشه برداشت....
مگر....
۱- دستگاه سی دی درایو نداشته باشه!!
۲- روی setup سیستم رمز عبور گذاشته باشید.

----------


## whitehat

> - دستگاه سی دی درایو نداشته باشه!!


بستگی داره :;) چون با ّّFlash Memory هم میشه یه توزیع لینوکس را بالا آورد

----------


## dkhatibi

> بله، با سی دی بوت میشه برداشت....


چه جوری می شه رمز grub  را با cd بوت برداشت؟

----------


## oxygenws

رمز مربوطه داخل فایل /boot/grub/menu.lst قرار داره.... با سی دی مربوطه "بوت" بشو و اون رو کامنت یا حذف کن یا تغییر بده یا ...

----------


## dkhatibi

با چه دستوری باید اونو ویرایش کنم؟

----------


## moohssenn

دست شما درد نکند . مطلب بسیار جالبی را اینجا نوشتید . آقا امید همان طور که گفته بودید تست کردم و توانستم به راحتی پسورد روت سیستم را عوض کنم . 
اما الان به نظرم دیگه لینوکس امنیت را نداره . 
میشه لطف کنید و بفرمائید چه جوری میشه جلوی این دسترسی را گرفت ؟
شما همیشه به من خیلی کمک کرده اید برای شما از صمیم قلب آرزوی موفقیت و سربلندی میکنم

----------


## oxygenws

> با چه دستوری باید اونو ویرایش کنم؟


با هر ویرایشگر متنی عادی... مثل nano یا vi یا ...




> اما الان به نظرم دیگه لینوکس امنیت را نداره .


همونطور که پیشتر گفته شد، این قضایا ربطی به امنیت نداره. (پست های پیشین رو تو همین تاپیک بخون)




> میشه لطف کنید و بفرمائید چه جوری میشه جلوی این دسترسی را گرفت ؟


جواب این سوال هم توی همین تاپیک داده شده... گذاشتن رمز عبور روی grub.




> شما همیشه به من خیلی کمک کرده اید برای شما از صمیم قلب آرزوی موفقیت و سربلندی میکنم


چشاتون این طوری می بینه :) ممنون.

----------


## raha_20

لطفا single user , single mode  را بگو چیه؟ 
 با تشکر  رها

----------


## oxygenws

> لطفا single user , single mode  را بگو چیه؟


انجمن رو برای run level بگرد، قبلا کامل توضیح داده شده :)
موفق باشید.

----------

